# When dining out at your local Klingon restaurant....



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Of course you have to have an order of gagh:










So what do you think? Cholula or Tabasco to flavor it? Generally, I'm more of a Cholula person. But I think live worms may warrant Tabasco.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

what would a vegetarian get at a Klingon restaurant?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd go for Rooster Sauce myself


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

scarlet said:


> what would a vegetarian get at a Klingon restaurant?


A Klingon version of garbanzo beans and granola?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> A Klingon version of garbanzo beans and granola?


are there such things?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> what would a vegetarian get at a Klingon restaurant?


Something prickly and hard to eradicate.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> are there such things?


Those with no honor are forced to choke them down


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

More of this, please. (Do Klingons even say "please"?)


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> More of this, please. (Do Klingons even say "please"?)


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! Is that an octopus? That's so sad!

I think please, thank-you and I'm sorry got phased out of Klingon vocabulary a few centuries ago.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Three words, Alain: Targ blood sausage.


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

Alain Gomez said:


> So what do you think? Cholula or Tabasco to flavor it? Generally, I'm more of a Cholula person. But I think live worms may warrant Tabasco.


Tapatio. It goes with everything.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Three words, Alain: Targ blood sausage.


But that particular dish isn't still alive, is it?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

JChris said:


> Tapatio. It goes with everything.


It does. I just worry about the wiggling. Might need more spice to cancel out the wiggling.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd go with Sriracha sauce.


----------

